# Chiang Mai Air Pollution



## Song_Si

*Is it Business as Usual this Summer? Pollution Worsens all Over Northern Thailand*
Mar 14, 2013










*CityNews – On 14th March, the Department of Disaster Prevention and Mitigation, Ministry of Interior reported weather conditions on 13th March at 9 a.m. were far from salubrious for Chiang Mai residents.*

The volume of particles in the air in Chiang Mai was recorded at 65 micrograms per cubic metre at Chiang Mai Provincial Office, 82 micrograms per cubic metre at Yupparaj Wittayalai School, and 22 micrograms per cubic metre at Bhubhing Palace.

Other recording in northern Thailand read: 128 micrograms per cubic metre at Lampang Meteorological Office, 128 micrograms per cubic metre at Mae Hong Son Natural Resources and Environment Office and 144 micrograms per cubic metre at Phrae Meteorological Office.

________________________

*Deputy Governor Announces Chiang Mai Still has Clean Air*
Mar 8, 2013

*CityNews – The deputy governor announced that Chiang Mai still has clean air, which has cleared up from last week’s high with the area near the Three Kings Monument having air at 21 microgram/square metre, considered average and acceptable.*


----------



## Song_Si

This shot of Chiang Mai taken by MCOT on Thursday shows the extent of haze across the North, caused by fires in Thailand and Myanmar.


*Farm fires cause heavy pollution*
15 Mar 2013

*Much of northern Thailand as far south as Saraburi lay under a heavy blanket of haze and smoke Friday from hundreds of fires, mostly set on purpose by farmers in Thailand and Myanmar.*

The crisis areas were spotted in the far North, the lower North and upper Central provinces. Saraburi, where the air quality index (AQI) touched a dangerous 104 at noon Friday, had an air pollution index of 128 which, roughly translated, means "sensitive groups such as children, older people and asthmatics should stay indoors".

Any AQI over 100 is dangerous to health, according to the Pollution Control Department, which maintains a website with information from around the country.

The most dangerous place in Thailand Friday afternoon was Mae Hong Son, where the AQI in the "pristine province" was 219. The index says an AQI this high is "an emergency condition. The entire population is more likely to be affected."

At mid-afternoon Friday, "dangerous" readers were recorded at Chiang Mai City Hall (106), the Lampang Meteorological Station (159), and the Phrae station, which had a reading of 134.

Viewed from the steps to Doi Suthep, the city of Chiang Mai was barely visible through the haze Friday morning.


----------



## Song_Si

Phrae - Air Quality index 205









Chiang Mai - Air Quality index up to 144


----------



## Song_Si

*Air Quality Index exceeds 200*
20 March 2013
























Chiang Mai Pollution Video


----------



## harlseyman

*Mae Hong Son Pollution*

It was no small wonder that for the 2nd year in a row the Nok Air flights from MHS to Chiang Mai were cancelled on the day I was starting a trip back to the UK on 14th March. Finished up sharing one of those buses which collided with a lampost when taking avoiding action to prevent a head-on just outside MHS. It was a bad start to the journey which got progressively worse, but that's another story. So the burning in Northern Thailand had far reaching effects and I'll be travelling with Kan Air in the future.


----------



## davejones

I've been in Chiang Mai for a few weeks, and while I can see lots of smog if I look towards the mountains, I don't notice it at all if I've walking around the old city area. I don't have a sore through, runny eyes, or anything like that. It seems like business as usual to me. Although I do stress that I'm staying in the old city, so maybe it's much worse elsewhere. It certainly looks bad towards the mountains. Lots of tourists here, and none seem to be affected.


----------



## Song_Si

*Good News at Last: PM 10 Readings Drop to Safe levels in Chiang Mai*
Apr 17, 2013
Environment

*CityNews- Today, April 17th 2013, the PM 10 readings taken at Yupparaj School and City Hall revealed pollution levels to be a safe levels. While Yupparaj showed PM 10 levels to be at 7 at midday, the City Hall reading was 57, which is said to be ‘good’ and ‘moderate’ air quality.*

While Chiang Mai has reasonable air quality most of the year, during the months of March and April the PM 10 readings can reach as high as 300, which is considered dangerous. 

Chiang Mai’s seasonal pollution, though hazardous and by no means untreatable, is at least seasonal due to its being of an agrarian nature.


----------



## wendy_1

Yes, air pollution is getting unbearable in Chiang Mai. I don't live there now but every time I go home, I have some difficulty breathing, especially during the day when it is hot. Try to get a mask if you consider living there for a long time.


----------

